# Reverse Gate Has Side Play and Causing Shifter to Bind



## Seth (Nov 20, 2012)

The reverse gate on my Etec seems to have excessive side to side play. Sometimes when I am going forward and want to go back to neutral, it will bind up on me and prevent me from going back to neutral. Most times I can just move it forward and then back a few times and "jiggle" it free and I can go back to reverse. Sometimes I have to just kill the motor, trim it up and reach back with a screw driver or small hammer and tap the reverse gate so that it is centered up with the jet nozzle. It will work for a little again but then works it's way off to the side and I have to tap it straight again. Any idea if I need to replace a bushing or some kind of "spacer" to fix this? I never had a problem with it for the first couple years that I owned it.

I will try to remember to snap a picture and post it up of the lower unit so you can see for yourself if anything looks out of wack.


----------



## Scottinva (Nov 20, 2012)

I am definitely not an expert on this, but I had a similar issue on my merc. From what I remember, ther was a roller or pin that when shifting would move inside the plate with the slot cut in it that moves the gate. I think there was a shaft that was eccentric that if rotated slightly allowed for a smoother shift. I ended up rotating the eccentric and it fixed my issue. I am sure someone with more knowledge can tell you exactly what to do.

Scott


----------



## Seth (Nov 21, 2012)

I just went ahead and dropped the boat of at Cowtown to let them look at it. While I was there, I looked at a few other motors like mine and the reverse gates don't wiggle at all on them. It's almost like the gate on mine is meant for a little bit bigger jet unit. I'm curious to see what they end up doing.


----------



## fishbum (Nov 25, 2012)

They will do that if idle is too high also! Question I see all you guy's with these big flat bottom boats like your's
I know they are fast but can you turn them? I have had flat bottom boats and simi V with jets and The V botoms turn a lot better, Just wonder why all the these boats are like that? thanks.


----------



## Seth (Nov 26, 2012)

fishbum said:


> They will do that if idle is too high also! Question I see all you guy's with these big flat bottom boats like your's
> I know they are fast but can you turn them? I have had flat bottom boats and simi V with jets and The V botoms turn a lot better, Just wonder why all the these boats are like that? thanks.



They replaced the bushing on the pin that holds the reverse gate, replaced some washer, and welded a crack on the bottom of the gate. They also got it fixed the next business day so I was able to go gigging Friday night with some buddies so I could try it out and make sure it was fixed. It shifted smoothly again!

Flat bottoms like mine slide when turning versus a v-bottom that actually bites in to the water and steers. I have to compensate for the slide when going through corners at a decent speed. I've drove mine enough that it doesn't bother me but I know plenty of times where people didn't compensate correctly and slid in to a bank. My reasoning to having a boat like that is that I like to go sucker gigging and I need that flat front. If I didn't gig and fished normally with a trolling motor, I would rather have a v-bottom, most likely an inboard instead of an outboard as well.


----------

